# coyote help!



## lovedr79 (Aug 29, 2011)

any tips for coyote hunting? going friday to a friends farm, they havent beeen able to sleep the past few nights due to the coyotes carrying on all night and they are starting to worry about the calves that will be hitting the ground in the next month or so. i have an electronic caller with the coyote sounds, just never used it for coyote, only fox. any help would be appreciated. will be using a scoped mini-14 and a 12ga just incase one gets to close.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 30, 2011)

Let your camo do the trick. Calling them in can be easy (I've never been a fan of electronic calls, but if it works for you, go for it) but they can spot you a lot quicker than you can spot them.

Fawn bleats are good this time of year :wink:


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks! I have used electronic for foxes but not yotes. Gonna try and see what happens. And camo is the first thong I told the guy to wear when he asked what all he needed for friday when I get there. Camp up like turkey hunting


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 30, 2011)

Had a few raising cane in my patents yard the other night. Dad said he found a fawn head and leg in the am... 

I'll second the fawn beats and distress. Edit: just saw you fox hunt, you know the drill 

Hope you slay a few


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (Aug 30, 2011)

tell them to get a Mule and put with the heard..a Mule will kill the Coyotes


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 5, 2011)

well no luck. they hadnt heard any for a few nights, so i am assuming they are elsewhere in their "loop" did have two does come in to the fawn in distress. they were very confused! and by seeing the two deer i really dont think there were any yotes around. 

i told them about the mule trick. but they dont want one for some odd reason. they will also come as close as they can carrying on when something is out of the normal in a pasture. really good at telling you when you have a heifer caving too!


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 5, 2011)

put in a highway there are 2 smashed on the road by my house within 3 feet of each other :shock:


----------

